# Great Gardening site...



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found another forum that is every bit as well informed on the "Garden" part of what we do as we are well informed on the "Railroad" part.. 

These guys don't railroad though.... But If you have questions on growing things... 

http//www.idigmygarden.com 

Very informative and enjoyable site. 

I couldn't resist getting in on the tomato growing contest.. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif" border=0> 

DF


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave great site thanks...

there is a ":" missing in the URL

http://www.idigmygarden.com


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

oops.... Thanks Dean.


----------

